# M/F for DRI Properties



## nightnurse613 (Aug 31, 2013)

Got my first m/f notice for one of our DRI managed properties. Up the usual 5.5 percent.  I am sure some will not be so lucky (while others may be even luckier). I don't mind paying the increases to improve standards but then I guess it costs more to maintain them, too!


----------



## csalter2 (Sep 1, 2013)

*Isn't this early?*



nightnurse613 said:


> Got my first m/f notice for one of our DRI managed properties. Up the usual 5.5 percent.  I am sure some will not be so lucky (while others may be even luckier). I don't mind paying the increases to improve standards but then I guess it costs more to maintain them, too!



I don't understand why you would get a maintenance fee bill from DRI so early. I never get the MF bill until November. Is this normal for you?


----------



## nightnurse613 (Sep 1, 2013)

Absolutely normal at this DRI managed property. The others kind of trickle in but this one always comes early; although not due until Jan 1. My husband spent years in the accounting and budgeting industry and, while some people like the latest information; he maintains budgets are just estimates based largely on historical data and trends. Personally I like knowing what my upcoming mf will be-that way I can start complaining as early as possible!


----------



## Bill4728 (Sep 1, 2013)

I was about to respond about how when DRI took over my TS system the MFs skyrocketed but that was my other TS not the one that DRI took over.  

When Wyndham took over my TS in Whistler the MFs jumped 40% in the first year. WOW that hurt!


----------



## pedro47 (Sep 2, 2013)

nightnurse613 said:


> Got my first m/f notice for one of our DRI managed properties. Up the usual 5.5 percent.  I am sure some will not be so lucky (while others may be even luckier). I don't mind paying the increases to improve standards but then I guess it costs more to maintain them, too!



Where do you own and how you seen a better managment of the resort property?


----------



## nightnurse613 (Sep 3, 2013)

My ownerships are listed under my avatar. Unfortunately I have only owned the Ridge while under DRI management. I remember the large mf increase to bring the resort up to DRI Standards and I thought the IPOD radio, upgraded linen and bedding would have been covered by the increased mf but the fees have  continue to increase.  However, I own two other units in Sedona who do not have the advantage of a large scale operation that have held fees but, are not managed by a DRI controlled board.


----------

